
Nuclear Energy Startup Transatomic Backtracks on Key Promises - antr
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603731/nuclear-energy-startup-transatomic-backtracks-on-key-promises/
======
jpeg_hero
Nuclear Thernos. Sad.

Hard tech is hard.

